# advance toward/towards (an officer)



## i heart queso

Hello friends,

I did my best to search in the forums for this, but couldn't find anything close enough to what I'm looking for. The phrase is a bit vague, but basically it carries the connotation of something or someone aggressively (although not necessarily very quickly) coming toward another person or thing. It might come from military usage, I don't know.

Sample sentence: *The dog was shot after it advanced towards an officer.*

Would it be something more literal like "*avanzar hacia*", or "*avanzar sobre*", or maybe just "*acercarse a*"?? 

Thanks for your ideas!

queso


----------



## Rocko!

Avanzara hacia (pretérito imperfecto. No lo confundas con el futuro _avanzará_, que se acentúa por ser aguda)


----------



## i heart queso

Ah, I was going for the structure "después de avanzar" - is it better/clearer to say "después de que avanzara"? In any case, thanks!


----------



## Rocko!

i heart queso said:


> "después de que avanzara"


 Sí.


----------



## i heart queso

Thanks again Rocko


----------



## ElFilósofo

Although much used in everyday speech and writing, my understanding is that one does not use the subjunctive after "después de que," that this is an error due to copying, incorrectly, the usage of "antes de que."  So it should be "después de que avanzó" or simply "después de avanzar." ¿Que no?


----------



## Rocko!

ElFilósofo said:


> Although much used in everyday speech and writing, my understanding is that one does not use the subjunctive after "después de que," that this is an error due to copying, incorrectly, the usage of "antes de que."  So it should be "después de que avanzó" or simply "después de avanzar." ¿Que no?


Sí, puedes decirlo de las tres formas:

1. Al perro le dispararon/lo mataron *después *de que avanzara hacia donde estaba el oficial.
2. Al perro le dispararon/lo mataron *después *de que avanzó hacia donde estaba el oficial.
3. Al perro le dispararon/lo mataron *después *de avanzar hacia donde estaba el oficial.


Es normal narrar acontecimientos con ambos tiempos, el pretérito simple y/o el imperfecto como en los casos 1 y 2.
En la 3 nadie dudaría que quien avanzó fue el perro, pero un loquillo podría decir que los que dispararon fueron los que avanzaron, no el perro. Y es mejor evitar a los loquillos.


----------



## jilar

También podemos decir:
... tras avanzar ...

Tras sustituye a "después de" y cuando se usa siempre va el infinitivo.

Tras comer, después de comer, después de que comiera.

¿Después de que comió? A mí personalmente no me suena bien, pero seguramente hay quien lo dice.

Diciendo comió yo antes diría "cuando comió" (cuando hubo comido). Equivalente a "cuando acabó de comer" y por tanto a "después de comer"


----------



## i heart queso

I adopted the habit long ago of always using subjunctive after "después de que", pero siempre sigo con la duda, as a non-native English speaker. However, I feel the mods might swoop in here because I think we're alejándonos from the original question and many threads already exist about whether or not to use the subjunctive after "después de que".



Rocko! said:


> Y es mejor evitar a los loquillos.



hehe 

Saludos


----------



## jilar

i heart queso said:


> as a non-native English speaker


English?
Supongo que querías decir Spanish.


----------



## franzjekill

A mí, en esa situación, me parece más natural hablar de _abalanzarse_ y no de _avanzar._ 

_ ‘Lanzar(se) con ímpetu hacia delante_’, dice el diccionario.

Si lo mató, a menos que el policía sea un cretino total, es porque el animal se lanzó con ímpetu hacia él, no porque haya dado, el animal,  un par de pasos moviendo el rabo.


----------



## jilar

Muy cierto, Fran.
Avanzar solo da la idea de ir hacia delante.
Abalanzar añade la idea de algún tipo de ataque, avanzar con ímpetu.


----------



## i heart queso

jilar said:


> English?
> Supongo que querías decir Spanish.


Blurp. Yes.


----------



## i heart queso

franzjekill said:


> Si lo mató, a menos que el policía sea un cretino total, es porque el animal se lanzó con ímpetu hacia él, no porque haya dado, el animal,  un par de pasos moviendo el rabo.


I agree with your logic, but maybe he was scared of dogs. We don't know. In English "advanced toward" only makes me picture that the animal took (what the officer perceived as) a menacing step or few steps towards him. It doesn't mean the dog lunged towards him or tried to jump at/on him. If it had lunged, they should have said "lunged", not this vague "advanced toward". And sadly this is a real situation I read in the paper here.

Furthermore, this expression can very well be used with humans. If someone "advances toward" another person, it just means they come closer, likely in a menacing fashion (I speculated above that the expression may come from military use, though I haven't done any research). We wouldn't understand from this expression that the person tried to lunge at the other person.


----------



## Ballenero

ElFilósofo said:


> Although much used in everyday speech and writing, my understanding is that one does not use the subjunctive after "después de que," that this is an error due to copying, incorrectly, the usage of "antes de que."  So it should be "después de que avanzó" or simply "después de avanzar." ¿Que no?


Estoy de acuerdo, "después de que avanzara" al menos en este caso es incorrecto.
Porque ¿qué significa "después de que avanzara"? ¿que el perro avanzó y luego se detuvo, dejó de avanzar y entonces le dispararon, cuando ya estaba quieto? ¿No, verdad?
Le dispararon mientras estaba avanzando, no después.
Por lo tanto habría que decir: "después de que empezara a avanzar".
O si no, traducir "after" como dice el diccionario de WordReference en su segunda y cuarta acepción: "por" (a causa de) o "cuando".

_Dispararon al perro por avanzar hacia...
Le dispararon cuando avanzó hacia.._. O como he dicho antes:
_Le dispararon después de que empezara a avanzar..._


----------



## Magazine

i heart queso said:


> I did my best to search in the forums for this, but couldn't find anything close enough to what I'm looking for. The phrase is a bit vague, but basically it carries the connotation of something or someone aggressively (although not necessarily very quickly) coming toward another person or thing. It might come from military usage, I don't know



So we don't know if it was aggressively? Do we know if the advance has finished? Or is the dog still advancing? 

In essence: Where did you see the sentence, we need context, amigo


----------



## Magazine

i heart queso said:


> *The dog was shot after it advanced towards an officer.*


Actually, I am still surprised, that a dog advances (who knows how ) towards an officer and gets shot. Wow, that seems like a rough decision.



i heart queso said:


> "*avanzar hacia*", or "*avanzar sobre*", or maybe just "*acercarse a*"??



Avanzar hacia simply means to get closer...towards the officer. Why did he think this was an aggressive act?  
Avanzar sobre...I cannot think of any examples with sobre...
acercarse a ...is soft, you would not use it in an aggressive situation.


----------



## Rocko!

Tal vez es un caso parecido al de la perra llamada Sota, en Barcelona.
La noticia de la muerte de Sota dio la vuelta al mundo.
La gente se dividió en ese entonces; muchas personas dijeron que Sota solamente se acercó al policía que la mató de un disparo. Otras versiones menos populares dicen que Sota atacó.

En el caso de Sota, la forma de contar los sucesos determinaba mucho las reacciones de los lectores.


----------



## gengo

Magazine said:


> Actually, I am still surprised, that a dog advances (who knows how ) towards an officer and gets shot. Wow, that seems like a rough decision.



I think what we have here is a case of false friends.  Although advance and avanzar appear to mean the same thing, there are subtle differences in their usage, register, and meaning.  Avanzar is a commonly used word in Spanish, and just means to move ahead, whereas _to advance_ has a higher register in English, and is only used in certain contexts.  For example, a military unit advances, you advance your piece in a board game, a worker advances in a company, etc.

To say that a dog advanced toward an officer implies that the dog was threatening the officer, not just walking slowly toward the officer.  There is no explicit nuance of lunging, etc., but a threat is clearly implicated.  I think that is the part that is giving IHQ trouble.

How best to convey that nuance in Spanish, I'll leave in the capable hands of the NSSs here.


----------



## Magazine

gengo said:


> To say that a dog advanced toward an officer implies that the dog was threatening the officer, not just walking slowly toward the officer. There is no explicit nuance of lunging, etc., but a threat is clearly implicated. I think that is the part that is giving IHQ trouble.


Really?Now that is new to me. I was thinking all the time, wow, kill a dog because he is coming towards you...that's rough. Yes, most certainly a false friend. Avanzar ...I would never think of that as a threatening movement. 

Hmm, how to get over the idea .....I think we have to use an adjective : _avanzar de manera agresiva_...somebody will hopefully be more inspired


----------



## jilar

Según lo que explica gengo yo hablaría directamente de amenazar. Puede estar gruñendo o ladrando y, además, sucede que en este caso avanza, es decir, el agente cree que el ataque es inminente y se cura en salud, disparándole.

Decir amenazar tiene mas lógica en tal frase.

Otros verbos podrían ser encararse, enfrentarse, ... que no es solo estar cara a cara, sino que añade un matiz de confrontación, lucha, enfrentamiento ... o amenaza.


----------



## Rocko!

Hay otros dos casos escritos en inglés nativo sobre animales que hacen este "it advanced towards":


> _Biting at the woman, one of the dogs "latched onto" some clothing, though she was able to break free and retreat inside, Simpson said.
> The man living at the residence subsequently tried warding off the dogs and -- standing on his property with a gun -- shot one of the pit bulls after *it advanced towards* him, Simpson said._


_



			My kids got to see a bear trap when the DEEP trapped and hazed a bear, after our cellar was broken into by a bear and all of our food eaten from out of the freezer.
I got to test out my arm, pitching objects into my yard in an attempt to scare away a bear after *it advanced towards* me when I had opened my own front door. After my attempts to frighten him off, the bear simply strolled away, unwary and unafraid.
		
Click to expand...

_
Parecen decir "se *dirigiera *hacia él", en la primera cita; y "se *dirigiera *hacia mí", en la segunda cita.
La idea de un "ataque inminente" sí está presente, lo admito, pero se infiere, no se lee.
*
Actualización*: Lo cambié a "se dirigiera hacia", porque me parece más apegado que incluso el "avanzara".


----------



## sarah_

Lo siento, pero a mí "amenazar " me suena a que el perro le dijo "como te coja te vas a enterar"
Amenazar es dar a entender con actos o palabras que se quiere hacer algún mal a alguien.
Un perro te hará daño, pero no _quiere _hacértelo.

Se me ocurre  "avanzara hacia el oficial en posición de ataque" o algo por el estilo. "Actitud de ataque" no sé si se puede aplicar a un perro.
Pero la idea es que, aunque un perro no esté saltando o abalanzándose, puede verse en su postura y en otra serie de rasgos antes de que te ataque, si va a hacerlo o no.


----------



## jilar

Para amenazar no hace falta hablar.

El atracador que entra y pide el dinero, y saca una navaja, está amenazando al tendero con esa navaja. Y no tiene que expresarlo verbalmente.
- Mira, esto es una navaja y te amenazo con ella. Capisci?

Y el tendero:
-Ah, gracias por avisar. Yo creí que la sacabas para cortarte las uñas.



Además, no se trata sólo de que quiera o no amenazarte, sino de cómo se siente el amenazado.

Cualquier pastor dirá:
Hay que acabar con los lobos, son una amenaza para las ovejas.

En este caso, lo que explica el disparo del agente es que él se siente amenazado por el perro (su comportamiento en general, no solo que haya avanzado hacia él)

Cierto que entonces en español sería mejor formar la frase con otra estructura, en lugar de decir que el perro amenazó al agente, decir que el agente disparó por sentirse amenazado por el perro.

Si es que fue el agente mismo. Si fue otra persona quien disparó, estaríamos igual, esa persona vería al perro, por su comportamiento, como una amenaza, o un peligro inminente.


----------



## Ballenero

Para mí, la única situación que se puede aceptar o comprender, que alguien dispara a un perro es porque el perro le está atacando.
Para que se pueda considerar un ataque, el animal tiene que hacer alguno de estos tres verbos: (el que se ha dicho en #11)
Abalanzarse.
Lanzarse.
Tirarse.

Después de que el perro...
se abalanzara/ se lanzara/ se tirara
a por/ contra/ hacia
él.

Pero también hay que decir que esto lo pueden hacer los perros sin que sea un ataque, de hecho es lo que hacen todos los perros cuando sus dueños regresan a casa.


----------



## Marsianitoh

¿Se disparó/ abatió al perro después de que éste se aproximara/ comenzara a aproximarse amenazadoramente al agente?
¿El perro fue abatido (de un tiro) tras aproximarse amenazadoramente al agente?
¿...a aproximarse al agente dando/ mostrando señales de amenaza?Lenguaje canino en conflictos · ICA Instituto de Comportamiento Animal


----------



## sarah_

jilar said:


> Para amenazar no hace falta hablar.
> 
> El atracador que entra y pide el dinero, y saca una navaja, está amenazando al tendero con esa navaja. Y no tiene que expresarlo verbalmente.
> - Mira, esto es una navaja y te amenazo con ella. Capisci?
> 
> Y el tendero:
> -Ah, gracias por avisar. Yo creí que la sacabas para cortarte las uñas.
> 
> 
> 
> Además, no se trata sólo de que quiera o no amenazarte, sino de cómo se siente el amenazado.
> 
> Cualquier pastor dirá:
> Hay que acabar con los lobos, son una amenaza para las ovejas.
> 
> En este caso, lo que explica el disparo del agente es que él se siente amenazado por el perro (su comportamiento en general, no solo que haya avanzado hacia él)
> 
> Cierto que entonces en español sería mejor formar la frase con otra estructura, en lugar de decir que el perro amenazó al agente, decir que el agente disparó por sentirse amenazado por el perro.
> 
> Si es que fue el agente mismo. Si fue otra persona quien disparó, estaríamos igual, esa persona vería al perro, por su comportamiento, como una amenaza, o un peligro inminente.




Jilar, lo de que el perro hablara, logiquísimamente era una broma. Claro que basta con sacar una navaja sin que medie conversación. De hecho, yo definí amenzar como "dar a entender con actos o palabras". Pero una cosa es sentirse amenazado, que eso te lo acepto, y otra amenazar. Yo me puedo sentir amenazado por un rayo, pero nunca se me ocurriría decir que "el rayo me está amenazando" (excepto poéticamente, a lo mejor). Para decirlo con más sentido, como tú explicas ahora, habría que cambiar la frase original y decir que el agente se sintió amenazado. Mi mensaje fue respuesta a uno en el que tú hablaste de que el perro amenazaba al oficial. 



Ballenero said:


> Para mí, la única situación que se puede aceptar o comprender, que alguien dispara a un perro es porque el perro le está atacando.
> Para que se pueda considerar un ataque, el animal tiene que hacer alguno de estos tres verbos: (el que se ha dicho en #11)
> Abalanzarse.
> Lanzarse.
> Tirarse.



Si ves a un perro viniendo hacia ti tal y como muestra el dibujo F de mi mensaje#26, en donde el perro está preparado para el ataque, en actitud de ataque, evidenciando señales de ataque o como quieras decirlo, sin necesidad de que el perro se esté aún abalazando o lanzándose o tirándose, yo podría entender el disparo.
Y recordemos, también, que el original solo dice advanced


----------



## Lnewqban

gengo said:


> I think what we have here is a case of *false friends....To say that a dog advanced toward an officer implies that the dog was threatening the officer, not just walking slowly toward the officer.*  There is no explicit nuance of lunging, etc., but a threat is clearly implicated.  I think that is the part that is giving IHQ trouble.
> 
> How best to convey that nuance in Spanish, I'll leave in the capable hands of the NSSs here.


The sentence in the OP is just an example.
Following this explanation, I would add "agresivamente / de manera amenazante" to "acercarse a / moverse hacia / acortar la distancia que lo separa de / avanzar hacia / aproximarse a".

For example:
The hurricane is *advancing towards* Florida.
El huracán se está *aproximando de forma amenazante a* Florida.

The military unit *advances towards* Kabul.
La unidad militar *se mueve agresivamente* hacia Kabul.


----------



## Magazine

gengo said:


> To say that a dog advanced toward an officer implies that the dog was threatening the officer, not just walking slowly toward the officer. There is no explicit nuance of lunging, etc., but a threat is clearly implicated. I think that is the part that is giving IHQ trouble.





Lnewqban said:


> For example:
> The hurricane is *advancing towards* Florida.
> El huracán se está *aproximando de forma amenazante a* Florida.
> 
> The military unit *advances towards* Kabul.
> La unidad militar *se mueve agresivamente* hacia Kabul.



Es evidente que avanzar lo usamos diferente . Por eso dije que eso de pegarle un tiro a un perro que simplemente avanza (que podría ser acercarse cariñosamente) a alguien  no se entendería. 
sin embargo, como han explicado Gengo y Lnew la cosa es muy diferente en USA, ya que ambos ven una clara amenaza en ese "acercamiento". 

Las opciones de Lnew me parecen adecuadas en este contexto entonces.


----------



## Rocko!

Magazine said:


> Es evidente que avanzar lo usamos diferente .
> ...como han explicado Gengo y Lnew la cosa es muy diferente en USA, ya que ambos ven una clara amenaza en ese "acercamiento".
> Las opciones de Lnew me parecen adecuadas en este contexto entonces.


Lnew ha cambiado los tiempos verbales. Esos cambios ocasionan otros significados si los hacemos también en español.


----------



## jilar

Lnewqban said:


> For example:
> The hurricane is *advancing towards* Florida.
> El huracán se está *aproximando de forma amenazante a* Florida.
> 
> The military unit *advances towards* Kabul.
> La unidad militar *se mueve agresivamente* hacia Kabul.


En estos ejemplos en español no hace falta añadir que sugiere amenaza, peligro, .... En el caso del huracán ya se da por sentado y si dicen que se acerca, se aproxima o avanza hacia Florida, los de Florida tienen que irse preparando, pues un huracán es peligroso y si llega con mucha fuerza y pasa sobre tu casa, habrá destrozos o eso se espera.

En el de la unidad militar no está tan clara esa amenaza, pero asumiendo que los militares son profesionales de la guerra, qué más amenaza o situación peligrosa queremos.
¿Se diría por ejemplo de los cascos azules "en misión de paz" *advance *hacia algo y con ello se da a entender que es una situación peligrosa allá donde vayan?


En el caso del perro, cierto que en principio decir sin más avanza o se acerca, no sugiere ninguna idea de amenaza, a menos que se describa al perro como tal, ya sea por su comportamiento o por lo que sea.

Yo no me complicaría, el ya anotado inicialmente, abalanzar, tanto aporta que avanza o se acerca, como aporta la idea de peligro o amenaza.

El que lee la frase saca la misma idea y, lo más importante, entiende o comprende la razón de disparar al perro. Diciendo sin más "avanzó", no, de ahí este largo debate.


----------



## Marsianitoh

En mi opinión "abalanzarse" es bastante más intenso, rápido y agresivo,  significa " lanzarse con ímpetu" (lunge), " advance towards" en este contexto significa algo menos específico, significa que el perro se acercó a un poli de una manera que se interpretó como peligrosa, como una amenaza para su seguridad. Les dio la impresión,por su forma de acercarse,  de que iba a abalanzarse.
No tenemos todo el texto y no podemos saberlo,  pero si por ejemplo éste tratara sobre lo adecuado de la actuación de quien disparó al perro, de si matarlo fue desmedido o no, traducir abalanzarse ( lunge)  donde solo pone " advance towards" lo desvirtuaría por completo.


----------



## Magazine

jilar said:


> abalanzar, tanto aporta que avanza o se acerca





Marsianitoh said:


> En mi opinión "abalanzarse" es bastante más intenso, rápido y agresivo, significa " lanzarse con ímpetu" (lunge), "


Totalmente de acuerdo con Marsiano. Abalanzar no tiene nada que ver en este caso. _Advance_ al parecer es agresivo o puede serlo, en español no lo es a no ser que se indique expresamente.


----------



## i heart queso

Ballenero said:


> Para mí, la única situación que se puede aceptar o comprender, que alguien dispara a un perro es porque el perro le está atacando.





Magazine said:


> Actually, I am still surprised, that a dog advances (who knows how ) towards an officer and gets shot. Wow, that seems like a rough decision.
> Why did he think this was an aggressive act?


Wow, this thread got really interesting. Maybe I should have used a different example than the dog, but as Rocko pointed out, this language seems to be used to describe animals fairly frequently and it didn't seem strange to me at all. It seems that the Spaniards in the thread were surprised that a police officer would shoot a dog without clear provocation, whereas perhaps those who live in or are more exposed to the US are not so surprised by this behavior. 



gengo said:


> I think what we have here is a case of false friends.  Although advance and avanzar appear to mean the same thing, there are subtle differences in their usage, register, and meaning.  Avanzar is a commonly used word in Spanish, and just means to move ahead, whereas _to advance_ has a higher register in English, and is only used in certain contexts.  For example, a military unit advances, you advance your piece in a board game, a worker advances in a company, etc.
> 
> To say that a dog advanced toward an officer implies that the dog was threatening the officer, not just walking slowly toward the officer.  There is no explicit nuance of lunging, etc., but a threat is clearly implicated.  I think that is the part that is giving IHQ trouble.


Thank you, Gengo. That's exactly right, but I guess I didn't make it clear enough.



jilar said:


> ¿Se diría por ejemplo de los cascos azules "en misión de paz" *advance *hacia algo y con ello se da a entender que es una situación peligrosa allá donde vayan?


No, not unless they are preparing to attack the enemy, which I wouldn't expect from a peace mission.



Marsianitoh said:


> En mi opinión "abalanzarse" es bastante más intenso, rápido y agresivo,  significa " lanzarse con ímpetu" (lunge), " advance towards" en este contexto significa algo menos específico, significa que *el perro se acercó a un poli de una manera que se interpretó como peligrosa, como una amenaza para su seguridad. Les dio la impresión,por su forma de acercarse,  de que iba a abalanzarse. Yes, that's exactly what is meant. *
> No tenemos todo el texto y no podemos saberlo,  pero si por ejemplo éste tratara sobre lo adecuado de la actuación de quien disparó al perro, de si matarlo fue desmedido o no, *traducir abalanzarse ( lunge)  donde solo pone " advance towards" lo desvirtuaría por completo. Agree! The text does not state the dog lunged or attacked, and we can't invent that.*



Regarding context - I took the sentence directly from the newspaper. There was a dog on the street that had gotten away from its owner, and the police officer stated that the dog "advanced toward" him and he shot it. There was no more information given, but implicit in that "advanced toward" is that he felt threatened by the dog, though we don't know exactly why. I imagine that it's in the police officer's interest to be vague about what happened while they wait for the video to be reviewed.


----------

